# Morrells + spray equipment



## speed (20 Apr 2013)

Hi
I'm looking to get into spraying my own work and browsing the net lookin at equipment

Looking at using the pre catalyst pigmented lacquer . Is this ready to use or do I need to buy some thinners?

Ideally I'm looking for a product that I can pour and paint.

I have room to buy a 7x7 shed that I will use as a spray shop is there any essentials I will need? I have a respirator and I'm looking to buy the earlex hv4500.

Thanks jamie


----------



## Chrispy (20 Apr 2013)

What are you spraying? if you were to spray say a chair or small table in a shed 7' x 7' even with the door open you won't be able to see where you are after a few minutes and the over spray will be, well every where, and you may even blow the shed into next doors garden when it goes off like a bomb. I.E. you will need a very big extractor fan (explosion proof) about 16" dia, and a large hole/window for fresh air to enter a filter to keep out the leaves / flies etc. also explosion proof lighting

Using water based finishes would help on the exlposion side but you still need ventilation, unless you are painting toy soldiers then forget everything I say!


----------



## promhandicam (20 Apr 2013)

I do occasionally spray wb morrells in the workshop but a 7' x 7' shed is only going to be any good for a few small items as you need somewhere well away from the spraying area to allow the items to dry - preferably on a rack. Without a booth I personally wouldn't consider spraying anything other than wb finishes. One other thing to consider is the need to be able to heat the area you are spraying - wb needs a minimum of around 15C. I use an earlex 6900 and I'm happy with the results I get and as my technique improves, on flat panels I get minimal overspray.


----------



## speed (21 Apr 2013)

So bad idea then,

I could spray water based ,
I used to spray primer using a earlex hv1900 in my workshop then finish by hand but, whilst spraying I had downtime waiting for drying+ all the extra cleaning beforehand that's why I was looking at a seperate shed, I could push it to 8x8 but still that's not much bigger,

I don't spray anything too large say a 3' radiator cover, there will be the front panel 2 sides about 5" and a top about 6"
Or a small cupboard but I will paint in panels.

Heat wise shouldn't be a problem, I could kingspan the whole interior then heat with a elec/oil rad

I could build a filter box for the overspray, I haven't had too much of a problem with overspray in the past, but that was just primer,


----------



## pip1954 (21 Apr 2013)

hi yes you will need thinners, if you could make say one wall into a filter you can buy card filter panels that you could fit into a frame with extractor behind ,this would help a lot with over spray and the filter would take some discharge out before you dump it outside
all the best
pip


----------



## promhandicam (22 Apr 2013)

If you have an hour to spare, you might want to have a look at this thread on setting up a small spray room http://www.woodworkuk.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=7870 There is quite a bit of banter :lol: but quite a lot of useful info too.


----------

